# Restoring an Endura bumper



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I have an Endura bumper that is in bad shape. Will need lots to revive it back to its glory. Has anybody on here refurbished one, that would have some experience?

-techniques....methods.....opinions on the fiberglass after market bumpers....any info on this subject would be helpful.

Thank you all,
Josh


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> I have an Endura bumper that is in bad shape. Will need lots to revive it back to its glory. Has anybody on here refurbished one, that would have some experience?
> 
> -techniques....methods.....opinions on the fiberglass after market bumpers....any info on this subject would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Try shooting a PM or email to REVSITUP... he did his and it is perfect. The fitment and the paint. He is a perfectionist.


----------



## rossph (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is a document that outlines this it seems pretty good from my perspective, although I have not done it. 
thanks
Ross


----------

